# Nebraska's Elk Creek Carbonatite Promises Large Rare Earth Elements Resource



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Seven km diameter anomaly has potential to be one of largest global resources of niobium and rare earth elements.

More...


----------

